# Minutes, confidence, wins: Arron Afflalo Interview



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> H*ow'd you first learn about the Carmelo trade?*
> 
> I saw it on the breaking news during All-Star Weekend I believe. I was just listening along with everybody else.
> *
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/26960/minutes-confidence-wins-arron-afflalo


----------

